# Chihuahua's and water



## Elizabeth (Jan 24, 2009)

With it being so hot (just now!!) I was wondering if Chihuahuas can or would want to swim. I had in mind a small paddling pool. I put him in the kitchen sink when I bath him and he's happy-ish with that. Also he rushes through a little stream we sometimes cross on walks. 
Any advice Please?


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog. Yours seems to like the water, so a paddle pool sounds like a good approach. Mine tolerate their baths ( actually showers) but I think they'd only swim to the edge and jump out.

Carlos ( a chi/ terrier mix) LOVED water. He would run into a local pond
every time we walked by it. Once he even came out carrying a fish !


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

recently Precious went in the sea and she had tons of fun.. (on a lead of course! and in the shallow part!!!) 

But be careful i heard a tragic story of a king charles cavalier that used to love swimming around in the pool, unfortunately she swallowed alot of water one day through her nose when she was playing and it got into her lungs. she passed away soon after, its a horrible story and i wouldnt want it to happen to any of us. im actually going to see if i can dig out the post and cross post it..

but i think supervised or in a very shallow pool he will have a nice play  xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I bought mine a small paddling pool a couple years ago they wouldnt go anywhere near it.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jan 24, 2009)

Mmmmm! Yes, I have a sneaky feeling that may be the case! I think I've got to have ready a very good (non-chi) reason for having a Paddling Pool anyway, however small, so that my grown-up family don't think I've completely flipped. (I'm happily 70, retired etc, and they are both in their Oh -so-sensible 40's and don't approve of Chi indulgence.) He he!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

They can swim. Mine fell into a deep ditch accidently and came out with a natural doggy paddle. LOL Funny story actually. The water had small water plants growing on top that turned the surface green. Boo was running around like a madman (it was at a state park) and decided to "run" across what he thought was solid ground. I laughed so hard I think I peed myself. He sunk like a rock at first, but before I could even stretch out my hand, instinct kicked in and he swam like a champ. 

If your dog likes water (mine don't), then I'd say go for it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm waiting for a day to see if dexter can swim ^_^ i got him a small pool from petsmart which is always on low on stock when i go there


----------



## Elizabeth (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for that. Snoddy did exactly that (running into what he thought was solid and wasn't! He didn't stay long though and it wasn't deep enough to test his swimming abilities. I LOVE your pics. They're very photogenic, aren't they. I'm no celeb type (see above) but I keep getting stopped for people to take pics of Snoddy. (I haven't sussed how to up load to this site yet!!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> I bought mine a small paddling pool a couple years ago they wouldnt go anywhere near it.



same here, got them a small one last year, the most use it got was my husbands boxer drinking out of it once when she came over. (which she dont do anymore)


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

lexi hates bath times but we recently put a shallow paddling poop up for the kids and as it was really hot we put her in it but she jumped out straight away. now when she goes out she always comes in wet as she will want to go in the pool even though its shallow she can walk in it so she is getting better with water although i still think she wont like to be bathed


----------



## Elizabeth (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for that. As it's turned colder I haven't yet got a pool, but I put Snoddy in the kitchen sink for his bath and he quite likes that, (I think!)


----------

